# what 2 breed what to breed?????



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

hi

my friend and i are thinkin of starting breeding but we arent sure what what to breed were trying to decide on either frogs toads newts or some kinda insect if anyone has any ideas we would love to hear them

thanks very much

mark n pat  :2thumb:


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

depends what you know about . don't do anything that is already done. and be prepared to buy something expensive to start with that not many people do. if your looking for frog wise you could try stuff like milk frogs as they still command a good price and there isn't enough people breeding them. or leaf frogs, tiger salamanders always sell well at shows too.


----------



## hampshire gecko's (Sep 4, 2009)

depends what you want to breed really got to find out a passion for yourself like gecko's for us lol for frogs get some experience first by breeding simple stuff like fire bellys and then try advanced stuff like darts. insects their not a lot really unless you want to have a hand at t's


----------



## Parick94 (Sep 20, 2009)

bump ( just tagging into the thread )


----------



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

wat about cresteds iv kept tokays before and have a leo atm but not sure wat is there alot of call for


----------



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

we will b keeping wateva we get in an exo terra tank and i think its 30x30x30 what could we have in there please


----------



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

bump cmon guys we need sum ideas


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

mourning gecko at a squeeze


----------



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

y at a squeeze?


----------



## SnakingSprout (Jul 23, 2009)

If you're willing to risk venom (very slight) then try spotted assassin bugs


----------



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

bump bump bump


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

If you need to ask what you should breed, maybe you should not be breeding at all... Honestly, it is not a good idea to breed anything unless you are experienced in at least keeping that species for a little while and have a good knowledge of the species captive care and raising of offspring... "Breeding" is not something you just jump right into...

Not trying to get on you, just making an obvious satement that should have been made when you first posted...


----------



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

just to let you no iv always had phibs lizards and insects since i was about 6 im just thinking of something a little difference i wanted suggestions not someone who nos absoloutly nothing about my knowledge on animals trying to give me a lecture thanks


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

Ok, read this quote carefully...



Gregg M said:


> Honestly, it is not a good idea to breed anything unless you are experienced in at least keeping that species for a little while and have a good knowledge of the species captive care and raising of offspring... "Breeding" is not something you just jump right into...


Now, you could have kept insects and whatever kind of lizard but seriously, every reptile has its own requirements... 

Try picking something you like and are interested in, learn all you can about that species, buy a pair of well started juviniles, grow them up and then breed them...


----------



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

now read this carefully SSSSHHHHHHHH:censor:


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Everyone lecturing you is right, its like your doing everything backwards, You've come on told us an enclosure size and asked what to breed in it?

Your supposed to research into breeding your species, then get all your equipment ready, just like me, I'll be breeding Corns for the first time, and Im building up a rack system and making sure the heating and housing is perfect, I Didn't buy a small enclosure and then decide what to breed in it..


----------



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

like i said before were looking for suggestions on what to breed not that we dont no what were doin jus looking for some inspiration so again we dont need lecturing

on a smilier note good luck wi the corns ill b breeding mine when they get older


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

mbj20 said:


> now read this carefully SSSSHHHHHHHH:censor:


is there any need for that


----------



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

was ment as an angry face nt 2 cover up a swear word srry dude dint notice the censored box


----------

